# Peckston's of Stockton on Tees



## rcraig

Anyone know anything about Peckston's who sailed Dutch type coasters from the UK to Finland mainly and in particular the vessel Stella Mary which sailed from the Middlesborough to Finland usually?
I think the company went into liquidation and can find no information about the shipping part of the organisation.


----------



## rcraig

No information? When I sailed on the Stella Mary which I thought this company owned I had hoped it was a figment of my imagination. Perhaps it really was.


----------



## price

I remember Peckstons the Ships Agents in Middlesborough, in the 1960s and early 70s, there was a young agent, Billy Brough, who later came to Pembroke Dock as a partner in the ships agency, Orde, Brough and Collins.
Bruce.


----------



## ray1buck1

Bruce
according to the Miramar index it was at one time owned by Peckston from 1954 - 1951
see http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/list?IDNo=3009112&search_op=OR
Ray


----------



## gil mayes

Yes STELLA MARY, ex Fenix-54 was owned by J. G. Peckston Ltd, Transport House, Middlesbrough from 1954 to 1961 when she was sold to Chr. M. Sarlis & Co, Piraeus and renamed ILONA registered at Patras.
Gil.


----------



## rcraig

Thank you gentlemen for the information


----------



## rcraig

Do either of you gentlemen know where it may be possible to obtain a photograph of the vessel? She is the only one I sailed on ithout any record of her


----------



## gil mayes

Just possible that someone who is a member of shipspotting.com may have a print. Worth a try.
Gil.


----------



## rcraig

Tried, alas. Thanks again

Ray


----------



## jchrisk

rcraig said:


> Do either of you gentlemen know where it may be possible to obtain a photograph of the vessel? She is the only one I sailed on ithout any record of her


Just found this site - I live in Stockton-on-Tees where the Stella Mary was registered. She often sailed from Corporation Quay. A locally published book - Memories of Stockton-on-Tees - includes a full page photo of this ship viewed from the stern whilst lying at Corporation Quay. 

The book was published in 1997 by True North Books, Dean Clough, Halifax HX3 5AX. The ISBN reference is 1 900 463 41 5. Paperback cost then £9.99. 

See also my post at Stella Mary.


----------



## Erimus

Just as an aside really........Peckstons staff mainly 'morphed' into the Ord Brough & Collins business.......which was absorbed into the GAC empire about three years ago. Geoff Collins had left many years ago,David Ord ( son of Len Ord one of the Peckston Board) became ,I believe, Joint MD of Port of Bristol/Avonmouth ( know he is in Sunday Times Rich List)...and Billy Brough died about 4 years ago.

As a Constantine agency junior they were our biggest competitors in the 50's/60's.

geoff


----------



## price

Hello Geoff; Sad to hear that Billy Brough has died, I still remember him in the 1960s and early 70s as a very lively young man, a very flashy dresser and good company on board or ashore. Bruce.


----------



## Erimus

price said:


> Hello Geoff; Sad to hear that Billy Brough has died, I still remember him in the 1960s and early 70s as a very lively young man, a very flashy dresser and good company on board or ashore. Bruce.


Thats the man........had a good collection of Marine Art on his walls which I appreciated as a one-time,non-painting, member of The Royal Society of Marine Artists..

He had been ill for some years and had been given a new kidney which gave him a fe more years..

geoff


----------



## madbob

Ord Brough & Collins. Very good Tanker Agents from memory. Thanks for the info on the personalities, knew them all well at one time. Sorry to hear about Bill Brough, he was a character and a great bloke. Tanker biz was handled by another great bloke Les Bennet. Often wondered what happened to him.


----------



## KG1962

madbob said:


> Ord Brough & Collins. Very good Tanker Agents from memory. Thanks for the info on the personalities, knew them all well at one time. Sorry to hear about Bill Brough, he was a character and a great bloke. Tanker biz was handled by another great bloke Les Bennet. Often wondered what happened to him.


Hi, Les unfortunately died about four months ago, I worked with him and Bill and they were some of the happiest times of my life, Bill and Les were great blokes and are sorely missed.


----------

